# [V] XFX Radeon HD 6770 + ältere Hardware



## Kreon (2. Juni 2013)

*[V] XFX Radeon HD 6770 + ältere Hardware*

Zum Verkauf stehen:

[V] XFX Radeon HD 6770 gekauft 29.06.2012 Zustand sehr gut inkl. Rechnung *55 Euro*


Ältere Hardware günstig abzugeben, Angebote von euch (die Portokosten sollten aber zumindest abgedeckt sein)

MB:
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 rev 3 Socke 775 (1 RAM Bank defekt, NB Kühler locker)

RAM:
2x2 GB DDR 2 800 MHz Corsair
2x1 GB DDR 2 800 MHz PC2-6400 Corsair

CPU:
C2D E6750
Athlon X2 4850e inkl. Boxed Kühler (stark verstaubt, kühlt aber noch ausreichend)

Kühler:
Mugen für Sockel 775 inkl. Backplate

Versand nach Geldeingang nur Freitag-Montag möglich


----------



## Kreon (8. Juni 2013)

RAM + CPU Spezifikation hinzugefügt


----------



## Kreon (9. Juni 2013)

Mugen verkauft an svd


----------



## warboss (19. Juni 2013)

Würde 9€ inkl Hermes für das 775 MB bieten wenns ok ist^^ Bräuchte es nur zum basteln


----------



## Kreon (20. Juni 2013)

Du hast Post.


----------



## Kreon (22. Juni 2013)

Gigabyte MB verkauft
Preisupdate HD6770


----------



## warboss (8. Juli 2013)

C2D E6750 + 2x2 GB DDR 2 800 MHz Corsair = 15€ inkl?


----------



## Kreon (8. Juli 2013)

Danke für das Angebot. 15 Euro inkl. Versand finde ich aber sehr großzügig von dir, da würde ich sogar noch meine neue Titan obendrauf legen 

Wenn ich mal die Ebaypreise anschaue und komme ich alleine für den Ram auf 45 Euro. Lass uns hier mal weiter reden  45 Euro für beides inkl.

Das hier ist z. B. ein Angebot von Ebay.


----------



## warboss (9. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. 15 Euro inkl. Versand finde ich aber sehr großzügig von dir, da würde ich sogar noch meine neue Titan obendrauf legen
> 
> Wenn ich mal die Ebaypreise anschaue und komme ich alleine für den Ram auf 45 Euro. Lass uns hier mal weiter reden  45 Euro für beides inkl.
> 
> Das hier ist z. B. ein Angebot von Ebay.


 

dann schreib bitte nicht "die Portokosten sollten aber zumindest abgedeckt sein"  

lohnt sich nicht für mich zum basteln dann, sorry


----------

